# Free Lightroom Plugin Shows You What Focus Points Your Camera Used for Each Photo



## nerwin (Jan 4, 2017)

I just installed this plugin and it is definitely handy to figure out what you or your camera focused on. It's quite easy to use as well. 

Useful Free Lightroom Plugin Shows You What Focus Points Your Camera Used for Each Photo

Pretty neat. Thought I'd share it.


----------



## weepete (Jan 4, 2017)

Thanks Nerwin, that's awesome. I'll be installing that tonight!


----------



## nerwin (Jan 4, 2017)

The only problem is that I use AF single point and often I'll recompose after I lock focus so the focus point displayed in the plugin is a little off. 

But it still might be useful for other things.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 4, 2017)

I've been using a Plugin like for for a while now. It's nice to have to double check things (that can also be checked on camera, also NX2).

It's nice but it's not part of the normal workflow.
You can only access them via the Library menu (and not Develop).
I also believe you need to have the EXIF features selected in the camera setup.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 4, 2017)

nerwin said:


> The only problem is that I use AF single point and often I'll recompose after I lock focus so the focus point displayed in the plugin is a little off.
> 
> But it still might be useful for other things.


Yes if you focus and recompose it shows you the selected focus point.  If you lock AF and recompose it will show you what your selected focus point was, not if you shifted the image before taking the shot.


----------

